# Geek - Nerd - Brainy Person



## Hannah072

I'm attempting to translate this dictionary meaning, into italian:

_Geek (Gah-ee-k): Word that stupid people use, when they dont understand my awesome power._

But I can't figure out the Italian word for Geek. 
As in, Nerd/Brainy Person.. =]

And all I came up with was:
_La parola che le persone stupide usano, quando hanno indossato capisce il mio potere impressionante. _

But then when I translated it back again. I came up with: 
_The word that the stupid persons use, when put on understands my impressive power.  _

So now I'm stuck.
Could someone please help me Translate the entire text in italics?
And if possible, the pronunciation of geek (in italian), as a dictionary would have it.
If that makes sense. :S

Please & Thank You. =]


----------



## Necsus

I honestly can't suggest a translation for 'geek' (Oxford Paravia gives 'fanatico [del computer]'), but for the rest I'd say:
"parola che usano le persone stupide quando non capiscono il (/si rendono conto del) mio terrificante potere".


----------



## Hannah072

That's ok. =]

Thank You!


----------



## morgana

Kia ora Hannah  

It has to be translated with different words, depending on the case: for computer maniacs we use the English "nerd", for guys that are very good at school we use "secchione", and for brainy but unpopular persons we generally say "sfigato".

HTH


----------



## Hannah072

Ohh I see. 
Thank You! =]
That helps alot.

[EDIT:] I think 'sfigato' fits best.
Do you/Are you able to give a pronunciation? Like a dictionary would have? :S
=]


----------



## morgana

mmm... I'm not a phonetics expert but I can try a kind of transcription: [sfee'ga:to]  
How does it sound like?


______

EDIT: before using this word, please wait for other comments. I'm not sure but it might be a regional saying...


----------



## Hannah072

Oh sorry. =]

Yeh Thats good =]
Thank You


----------



## MünchnerFax

Don't forget to look for old threads. We have a long one about _nerd_ here.


----------



## CarrieRain

MünchnerFax said:


> Don't forget to look for old threads. We have a long one about _nerd_ here.



I think we need to know the Origin of the words:
where does the 2 words - geek and nerd - come from?
are they 2 short forms of something else or do they stay on their own?
can anybody be of help about this?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Il nostro amico WIKI aiuta sempre..

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geek
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geek

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerd
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerd


----------



## CarrieRain

Paulfromitaly said:


> Il nostro amico WIKI aiuta sempre..
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geek
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geek
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerd
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerd




thank you paul, it helped.
my question was too rushy, we keep on reading nerd/geek, geek/nerd, you know...


----------



## danalto

In effetti, come non pensarci, una delle soluzioni migliori -se il contesto lo permette- per *geek *è proprio *hacker*.


----------



## randomfuoco

Yea, hey, I take offense =) (not much) at you translating geek as _sfigato_. Sfigato has a major negative connotation, whereas geek just indicates that you are good at technical stuff, like sciencefiction/fantasy and are probably mad smart.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

randomfuoco said:


> Yea, hey, I take offense =) (not much) at you translating geek as _sfigato_. Sfigato has a major negative connotation, whereas geek just indicates that you are good at technical stuff, like sciencefiction/fantasy and are probably mad smart.


Brits invented another word which is a mix between nerd and geek: *neek*, that is an intelligent but socially awkward person.


----------



## palatiellocreative

Hy! Sfigato means also and at first without women (figa = beautifoul girl, but it is a vulgar term). In word reference I looked for nerd and I came up with: "inetto". I think "inetto" is good to traslate nerd or geek but with a negative connotation. Then I suggest you this others terms:
-inetto
-imbranato
but I tink the best term is secchione.


----------



## viky_

The Ipa for Geek is  /ɡiːk/ . The "gee" in italian sounds like the gh e.g. in the word  "ghiro" . I think there is not a word that can translate "geek" in Italian , you need a short paragraph for it 

        Significa una persona indeguata socialmente e estremamente intelligente , specialmente nelle materie scientifiche , ma incapace di gestire le normali relazioni sociali . è una persona che non segue la moda , il look o gli interessi dei suoi compagni . L'aggettivo relativo è Geeky .

I hope this will help you


----------



## ERMES

As far as I understand there's an expression we use in Italy to call a person who's very good in every school discipline and is very slang, SECCHIONE
most of times he is good very good in everything but not very cool in all socal activities. I don't know if this is correct, but I have always had it in the back of my mind Geek = Secchione


----------



## AG55

Hannah072 said:


> I'm attempting to translate this dictionary meaning, into italian:
> 
> _Geek (Gah-ee-k): Word that stupid people use, when they dont understand my awesome power._
> 
> But I can't figure out the Italian word for Geek.
> As in, Nerd/Brainy Person.. =]
> 
> And all I came up with was:
> _La parola che le persone stupide usano, quando hanno indossato capisce il mio potere impressionante. _
> 
> But then when I translated it back again. I came up with:
> _The word that the stupid persons use, when put on understands my impressive power.  _
> 
> So now I'm stuck.
> Could someone please help me Translate the entire text in italics?
> And if possible, the pronunciation of geek (in italian), as a dictionary would have it.
> If that makes sense. :S
> 
> Please & Thank You. =]



The right translation would be:
la parola che le persone stupide usano quando non capiscono il mio incredibile potere


I hope I've been helpful


----------



## islandbear

I agree "sfigato" is a STRONG WORD with negative meanings!!! NO! A "geek" or "nerd" in Italian is SECCHIONE. Of this I am fairly certain, but open to further discussion of course! Any one else familiar with "secchione" in che riguarda "nerd" or "geek"?


----------



## Lorena1970

"secchione" sounds good to me, although I am not sure it properly describes ALL nerd's and geek's qualities.


----------



## islandbear

Ah Si! .....secchione è anche una parola in italiano che vuol dire uno che è bravissimo a scuola.... hai presente quando nei film vedi il classico ragazzo o ragazza che studia sempre con gli occhiali grandi e vestito sempre in modo fuori moda??? ecco quello è pure un secchine


----------



## tj4652

CarrieRain said:


> I think we need to know the Origin of the words:
> where does the 2 words - geek and nerd - come from?
> are they 2 short forms of something else or do they stay on their own?
> can anybody be of help about this?



Geek originally referred to a person in a circus sideshow who bit the heads off live chickens. I'm not sure that's much value here!


----------



## london calling

Un_ geek_ è uno che vive per la tecnologia, ne è affascinato e ne capisce. Un _nerd_ è un tipo che se ne sta a casa, vita sociale zero o quasi, non ha molti amici, di fidanzate non se ne parla proprio. 

Non va bene la traduzione  _secchione _(swot/swotter) né per _geek_ né per_ nerd_, secondo me. _Geek_ non si può tradurre con un solo termine, come ha già detto qualcun altro. Invece, "sfigato/imbranato"_ - nerd_, sì.


----------



## danalto

Stavo riflettendo (ogni tanto mi capita...): una possibile traduzione di *nerd *potrebbe essere *genio*, visto che in fondo di individui geniali si tratta.


----------



## Blackman

Scordatelo. E' sempre questione di contesto, ma non sempre si tratta di individui geniali. Secchionaggine e emarginazione sono le caratteristiche che ritrovi costantemente, la genialità è invece tutta da verificare.


danalto said:


> Stavo riflettendo (ogni tanto mi capita...): una possibile traduzione di *nerd *potrebbe essere *genio*, visto che in fondo di individui geniali si tratta.


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> Scordatelo. E' sempre questione di contesto, ma non sempre si tratta di individui geniali. Secchionaggine e emarginazione sono le caratteristiche che ritrovi costantemente, la genialità è invece tutta da verificare.


Stavo rileggendo l'interpretazione _in positivo_ di Wikipedia, e nel contesto adatto penso ci possa stare, no?


----------



## Blackman

Be', il nerd per eccellenza, quello che li ha sdoganati tutti e ne ha ripulito l'immagine è Bill Gates. In questo caso ci può stare.


danalto said:


> Stavo rileggendo l'interpretazione _in positivo_ di Wikipedia, e nel contesto adatto penso ci possa stare, no?


----------



## Wiren

danalto said:


> Stavo rileggendo l'interpretazione _in positivo_ di Wikipedia, e nel contesto adatto penso ci possa stare, no?


Assolutamente no, genio significa semplicemente genius, senza nessuna implicazione sociale.

Nerd è un termine che si riferisce prima di tutto al fatto che uno sia sfigato, e non alle sue presunte qualità intellettuali.
Ad esempio, una persona che passa tante ore a giocare ai videogame senza pensare alle donne, è sempre definibile come un nerd, anche se è un idiota incapace.


----------



## danalto

Wiren said:


> Assolutamente no, genio significa semplicemente genius, senza nessuna implicazione sociale.
> 
> Nerd è un termine che si riferisce prima di tutto al fatto che uno sia sfigato, e non alle sue presunte qualità intellettuali.
> Ad esempio, una persona che passa tante ore a giocare ai videogame senza pensare alle donne, è sempre definibile come un nerd, anche se è un idiota incapace.


A parte il fatto che dipende sempre e comunque dal contesto, ma dai un'occhiatina al link di Wikipedia che trovi nel post#10 di Paul. 
Per quanto mi riguarda, genio (sottinteso "del computer") ci sta tutto, nel giusto contesto.


----------



## stella_maris_74

danalto said:


> A parte il fatto che dipende sempre e comunque dal contesto, ma dai un'occhiatina al link di Wikipedia che trovi nel post#10 di Paul.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, genio (sottinteso "del computer") ci sta tutto, nel giusto contesto.



La cosa potrebbe valere per "geek", ma non per "nerd", a mio parere e da quanto desumo anche dai link a cui ti riferisci


----------



## danalto

stella_maris_74 said:


> La cosa potrebbe valere per "geek", ma non per "nerd", a mio parere e da quanto desumo anche dai link a cui ti riferisci


Hmm, insomma questa parolina rimarrà per sempre intraducibile? 
Però continuo a vederci anche il lato positivo (BM docet). _(oggi sono ottimista)_


----------



## giginho

Blackman said:


> Be', il nerd per eccellenza, quello che li ha sdoganati tutti e ne ha ripulito l'immagine è Bill Gates. In questo caso ci può stare.



Beh, se pensiamo a come Guglielmo Cancelli ha sviluppato la sua invenzione "geniale" (a quanto mi è dato sapere) io non direi che ha sdoganato i nerd.....al limite li ha fatti apparire un po' più figli di....



danalto said:


> Hmm, insomma questa parolina rimarrà per sempre intraducibile?
> Però continuo a vederci anche il lato positivo (BM docet). _(oggi sono ottimista)_



Secondo me il nerd è semplicemente uno smanettone (in tutti i sensi) sia inteso come smanettone di pc sia come smanettone (wanker)......è bravo con il pc ma ha un milione di brufoli, solitamente è grassissimo o magrissimo, si veste in modi improbabili, parla solo per sigle informatiche ed è irreparabilmente uno sfigato!


----------



## Lorena1970

danalto said:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, genio (sottinteso "del computer") ci sta tutto, nel giusto contesto.



Un nerd è fondamentalmente un asociale, ma NON necessariamente uno "sfigato". E _può essere_ un genio dell'informatica, vedi Zuckerberg... Anche se resto dubbiosa che "nerd" senza altri aggettivi possa coincidere con "genio dell'informatica", è probabilmente vero che possono esserci contesti specifici dove "nerd" può essere _interpretato_ come tale.


----------



## giginho

Lorena1970 said:


> Un nerd è fondamentalmente un asociale, ma NON necessariamente uno "sfigato". E _può essere_ un genio dell'informatica, vedi Zuckerberg... Anche se resto dubbiosa che "nerd" senza altri aggettivi possa coincidere con "genio dell'informatica", è probabilente  probabilmente vero che possono esserci contesti specifici dove "nerd" può essere _interpretato_ come tale.



Zuckerberg: è magrissimo, si veste come uno sfigato è tutt'altro che sexy.....mi sembra che coincida con quanto detto da me sopra.....gli mancano solo i brufoli


----------



## Lorena1970

giginho said:


> Zuckerberg: è magrissimo, si veste come uno sfigato è tutt'altro che sexy.....mi sembra che coincida con quanto detto da me sopra.....gli mancano solo i brufoli



Uno "sfigato" secondo me è una cosa ben diversa, e "sfigato" ha un'accezione molto più concettuale che non fisica o estetica.


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Secondo me il nerd è semplicemente uno smanettone (in tutti i sensi) sia inteso come smanettone di pc sia come smanettone (wanker)......è bravo con il pc ma ha un milione di brufoli, solitamente è grassissimo o magrissimo, si veste in modi improbabili, parla solo per sigle informatiche ed è irreparabilmente uno sfigato!


Giginho, _wanker_ non vuol dire smanettone/nerd. E gli americano non lo dicono proprio...


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Giginho, _wanker_ non vuol dire smanettone/nerd. E gli americano non lo dicono proprio...



LC, voleva essere una parola.....come dire.....double face.....ma forse è volgare e non lo sapevo, visto che ha il  so che vuol dire "onanista" ma pensavo che fosse mild. Se non è così mi scuso.

Correzione: vedo dal link di LC che è volgare. Chiedo scusa


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> vedo dal link di LC che è volgare. Chiedo scusa


Figurati. Almeno adesso non confonderai più un nerd con un wanker.


----------



## giginho

Beh, però LC dalle mie parti un nerd spesso e volentieri è anche un wanker! Per quello che ho usato il termine smanettone in italiano


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Beh, però LC dalle mie parti un nerd spesso e volentieri è anche un wanker! Per quello che ho usato il termine smanettone in italiano


Hai bene..._anche_.... Ossia non necessariamente, quindi ti invito a non confondere le due cose.

Situazione: uno* che non sa guidare. In italiano si becca uno "stronzo/coglione!", in inglese "wanker/arsehole"!" (oppure tutti e due!). _Nerd _non c'entra nulla qui, neanche per intendere _imbranato_.

*_Uno _perché _wanker_ non si usa per riferirsi ad una donna.


----------



## Blackman

Vediamo se questo aiuta....

*nerd
*1. _a stupid, irritating, ineffectual, or unattractive person. _
_2. __an intelligent but single-minded person obsessed with a nonsocial hobby or pursuit: a computer nerd. _



*nerd *

[nɚd] 
and nurd 


n. 
a dull and bookish person, usually a male. : _That whole gang of boys is just a bunch of nurds. _


*Word origin and history
*1951, U.S. student slang, probably an alteration of 1940s slang nert "stupid or crazy person," itself an alteration of nut. The word turns up in a Dr. Seuss book from 1950 ("If I Ran the Zoo"), which may have contributed to its rise. Adjective nerdy is from 1978. 



A me sembra che l'unica caratteristica del nerd comune in ogni contesto sia l_'asocialità, l'emarginazione_.


----------



## Lorena1970

Blackman said:


> A me sembra che l'unica caratteristica del nerd comune in ogni contesto sia l_'asocialità_


----------



## london calling

Blackman said:


> *nerd
> *1. _a stupid, irritating, ineffectual, or unattractive person. _
> _2. __an intelligent but single-minded person obsessed with a nonsocial hobby or pursuit: a computer nerd. _


That's exactly how I've always understood it and used it.

I didn't know it came from a Dr. Seuss book: I loved him as a child (well, still do...). Maybe I missed this one!


----------



## Trucida

Che ne dite di "cervellone" per geek? 
Ovviamente si perde parte del significato, ma allo stesso tempo mi sembra la parola che ne "conserva" di più.


----------



## london calling

Trucida said:


> Che ne dite di "cervellone" per geek?
> Ovviamente si perde parte del significato, ma allo stesso tempo mi sembra la parola che ne "conserva" di più.


Non direi... Si direbbe _brainbox/genio_ o qualcosa di simile - se leggi attentamente il thread vedrai che un "geek" è qualcosa di molto più specifico.


----------



## Trucida

london calling said:


> Si direbbe _brainbox/genio_ o qualcosa di simile



Sì, ne sono consapevole
Infatti, la mia proposta era quella di accorpare brainbox, brainy person e geek insieme (per la loro accezione non negativa, a differenza di nerd o hacker), in mancanza di un traducente ad hoc


----------



## london calling

Trucida said:


> Infatti, la mia proposta era quella di accorpare brainbox, brainy person e geek insieme (per la loro accezione non negativa, a differenza di nerd o hacker), in mancanza di un traducente ad hoc


Ah certo, per esprimere "geek" in italiano non basta una sola parola.


----------



## rick11

recently they say "smanettone"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

rick11 said:


> recently they say "smanettone"


Not the same meaning.


----------



## london calling

rick11 said:


> recently they say "smanettone"


In alcuni contesti, sì:

smanettone


----------

